# Bantam Cochin chick with tufts?



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been raising and hatching bantam Cochin's for years. This is the first time I've had a chick with tufts that look like Easter Eggers! Any ideas about this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have any EE's in your flock that could have accidently bred with a cochin ? lol its cute though.


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

No, just cochins.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm going to go with spontaneous mutation. Even EE's had to come from somewhere.... Cuties. They look like little old men.


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you contact the seller, were you purchased them from?


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I hatched them from my own flock which I've had for years.


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

northriverranch said:


> I hatched them from my own flock which I've had for years.


Oh wow! Weird then, if it has never happened......probably just a freak of nature.....


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Or spontaneous mutation might be more polite than "freak of nature"  

If you want you can either encourage this in the next generation and start your own new line or just ignore it. I'd want to work with it personally... but I thrive on working with mutations.


----------

